# eigenzinnig



## Chimel

Dag allemaal,

Als eerste vertaling voor "eigenzinnig" geeft mijn Van Dale "buté" (en verder ook: "têtu", "obstiné"). Dit is toch allemaal vrij negatief en leunt aan bij het idee van "koppig". Is het wel zo?

Hoe ervaar je dat als van iemand gezegd wordt dat hij een eigenzinnig karakter heeft? Eerder negatief (wil naar niemand luisteren, denkt dat hij altijd gelijk heeft) of eerder positief (volgt zijn eigen weg, laat zich niet beinvloeden)? Of misschien noch negatief, noch positief, maar licht ironisch (origineel, anticonformist, wat buitensporig)?


----------



## Peterdg

Voor mij heeft een een negatieve connotatie.


----------



## triptonizer

Ik zou zeggen: ofwel licht negatief (= +- koppig), ofwel wat jij "licht ironisch" noemt: bv. een eigenzinnige interpretatie (= die zich niets aantrekt van wat gangbaar is, origineel en non-conformistisch).


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Een _eigenzinnig _iemand is iemand die geneigd is zijn eigen zin te volgen. De betekenis hangt uiteraard van de context af ("Dat eigenzinnige kind zorgt alleen maar voor problemen!") en (Dankzij haar eigenzinnige houding binnen de kunstwereld heeft ze haar idealen verwezenlijkt) maar voor mij heeft de betekenis geen negatieve connotatie, zeker niet in vergelijking met _koppig_. Ik denk eerder aan origineel en non-conformistisch, de connotatie die ook Triptonizer noemt.

Ik vind om deze reden_têtu, obstiné_ en _buté _ook niet echt in de buurt komen. Wat mij betreft komen _résolu _of _endurant _meer in aanmerking.


----------



## Chimel

Zeer interessant, bedankt allemaal!

Mijn zin luidt: 
"Het eigenzinnige karakter van de Luikenaars blijkt de vrucht van een bewogen geschiedenis."

Ik wil uiteraard een diplomatisch probleem met de Luikenaars vermijden...   Bovendien is de typische reputatie van de Luikenaars (zoals ook van de Antwerpenaars, van Marseille en van vele "grootsteden die geen hoofdsteden zijn") dat ze een sterk karakter hebben, zich niet laten doen enz. maar dan eerder in een positieve zin. Spontaan zou ik zelfs van "caractère rebelle" spreken, maar dit is waarschijnlijk iets te ver van "eigenzinnig". Misschien is non-conformistisch (of "résolu") inderdaad de beste oplossing.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik had ooit een Engelse vertaler-tolk, aan wie ik de betekenis moest uitleggen. Wij zochten naar iets anders dan 'koppig', want eigenzinnig neigt daarnaartoe, maar is niet per se fout, of negatief. Een kunstenaar is op een bepaalde manier eigenzinnig en toch interessant, of nee, net  daarom interessant. Tom suggereerde toen *'single-minded'*, wat volgens mij precies de klank heeft van ons 'eigenzinnig'. Niet objectief negatief, maar wel neigend naar negatief...

_Résolu _mist in mijn ogen de idee van het denken (-_zinnig_). De kern steekt in de eigen manier van denken, vind ik, die anderen niet kunnen appreciëren...


----------



## Suehil

'Single-minded' betekent eerder 'met maar één ding in het hoofd'.  
Ik zou 'eigenzinnig' vertalen als 'having a mind of one's own'.
In het Frans misschien 'independant d'esprit' ?


----------



## Chimel

Hmmm... Niet slecht! 

Een eigenzinnige iemand, man, vrouw... zou ik dan vertalen door: une forte tête. Alle leerkrachten bv hebben in hun klas één of twee "fortes têtes" die ze proberen te temmen... Dat sluit dicht aan bij de definities die hier gegeven worden: het kan negatief zijn (in de ogen van de leerkracht), maar ook niet, als je dat van buitenaf bekijkt en sterke persoonlijkheden waardeert.

Je moet wel soms de zin omdraaien. In mijn geval zou het worden: "Si les Liégeois ont la réputation d'être de fortes têtes, c'est..." Klinkt goed! Nogmaals bedankt allemaal!


----------



## bibibiben

Ook zo'n lastig woord: eigenwijs. Het is me niet gelukt aan een Engelstalige uit te leggen waar het 'm nou in zit dat een 'eigenwijs kind' niet helemaal hetzelfde is als een 'koppig kind'. Ik heb de indruk dat een koppig kind ergens in volhardt al is het maar om dwars te liggen, terwijl een eigenwijs kind ergens in volhardt omdat het zijn eigen gang wil gaan (en zelf wil ontdekken of het daaraan verkeerd heeft gedaan of niet).


----------



## matakoweg

voor mij klinkt eigenzinnig niet negatief, meer iemand die een eigen mening heeft en daarnaar handelt.
eigenwijs klinkt negatiever.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik denk dat het negatieve erin zit dat een eigenwijs iemand zijn eigen gang gaat of vasthoudt aan iets, waarbij anderen menen dat-ie daar verkeerd aan doet (zonder dat vaststaat dat dat daadwerkelijk zo is), terwijl een eigenzinnig iemand zijn eigen gang gaat of vasthoudt aan iets, waarbij niemand er een uitgesproken mening over heeft of dit verkeerd is of niet. Het is hoogstens afwijkend. Een koppig iemand houdt vrijwel altijd tegen beter weten in vast aan iets. _Koppig_ lijkt daarom meer afkeuring in zich te dragen dan _eigenwijs, _hoewel de context ook een woordje meespreekt. Als je in een strijd koppig volhoudt en dan als overwinnaar eruit komt, verdwijnt het negatieve aspect volledig naar de achtergrond.

En nu nog de perfecte equivalenten van _eigenwijs_, _eigenzinnig_ en _koppig_ in andere talen, bijvoorbeeld het Engels en het Frans. Wat zou dat mooi zijn.


----------



## Suehil

'Self-willed', 'having a mind of one's own' en 'stubborn', bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat lijken mij heel goeie suggesties van Suehil. Inzake 'eigenwijs' en 'eigenzinnig' is het misschien een beetje hopeloos wegens de connotaties dat die zeker aanonze termen kleven. Zo vind ik de opmerking van B inzake 'koppig' best interessant, een goeie observatie, maar inderdaad de context blijft daarin meespelen en de uiteindelijke betekenis in de praktijk kleuren, vermoed ik. De laatste 'koppig' deed mij eerder aan 'hardnekkig', maar dat is onvertaalbaar... ;-)


----------



## bibibiben

Suehil said:


> 'Self-willed', 'having a mind of one's own' en 'stubborn', bijvoorbeeld.


 
Ik word op mijn wenken bediend, zie ik. Dank je wel, Suehil!



ThomasK said:


> De laatste 'koppig' deed mij eerder aan 'hardnekkig', maar dat is onvertaalbaar... ;-)


 
Waarschijnlijk kan _hardnekkig_ wel met _persistent_ of _tenacious_ vertaald worden.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht onvertaalbaar, omdat het Engels vermoedelijk geen dergelijke (mooie) metaforische uitdrukking heeft. Of toch: _stiffnecked_. Maar de associatie met _hautain _ontbreekt in ons 'hardnekkig'...


----------



## Suehil

'Obdurate' komt volgens mij het dichtst in de beurt.


----------



## bibibiben

Suehil said:


> 'Obdurate' komt volgens mij het dichtst in de beurt.


Maar wat doen we dan met _verstokt_ of _onverzettelijk_? Ik dacht dat _obdurate_ net iets verder ging dan _tenacious_.


----------



## ThomasK

We krijgen wel een interessante lijst synoniemen (varianten, _near-synonyms_) van _koppig_, in al zijn variaties... Misschien is het beter te focussen op *samenstellingen met eigen-, *waarmee het allemaal begon... De varianten lijken mij immers talloos. 

Hoewel: het kan interessant zijn voor een student om de precieze nuances te leren kennen, maar misschien beter onder een aparte thread 'koppig'?


----------



## Belgiancoati

Chimel said:


> "Si les Liégeois ont la réputation d'être de fortes têtes, c'est..."



"Fortes têtes" lijkt me perfect! 
Mijn zegen heb je (als Luikenaar )


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> [...] focussen op *samenstellingen met eigen-, *waarmee het allemaal begon... De varianten lijken mij immers talloos.



In mijn woordenboek kom ik alleen nog _eigenwillig_ en _eigengereid_ tegen, als het gaat om woorden die uitdrukken dat iemand zijn goddelijke gang gaat. Van _eigenwillig_ had ik nog niet eerder gehoord. Van Dale vertaalt het met _self-willed_ en dat is misschien ook wel de voor de hand liggende vertaling. _Eigengereid_ wil Van Dale ook met _self-willed_ vertalen. Of anders _headstrong. Headstrong _vind ik meer bij _koppig, stijfhoofdig_ of _halsstarrig _passen. _Eigengereid_ lijkt me te vallen tussen _eigenwijs_ en _koppig_: je blijft niet echt tegen beter weten in ergens aan vasthouden, zoals iemand die koppig is, maar tegelijkertijd ben je net iets obstinater dan iemand die eigenwijs is. Een eigengereide persoon zal dan ook vaker ergernis oproepen dan iemand die eigenwijs is, denk ik zo.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, volkomen eens. En interessante toevoegingen: _stijfhoofdig, halsstarrig_...


----------



## sanne78

Chimel said:


> Dag allemaal,
> 
> Als eerste vertaling voor "eigenzinnig" geeft mijn Van Dale "buté" (en verder ook: "têtu", "obstiné").




Misschien:

Hij is eigenzinnig / eigenwijs.= *Il n'en fait qu'à sa tête.*


----------



## ThomasK

Volgens mij blijft het gewoon bijzonder moeilijk om die zowat inherente ambiguïteit (de ene waardeert die doordrijverij, de ander niet) in een andere taal goed weer te geven....


----------



## Chimel

Ik vind nochtans "Il n'en fait qu'à sa tête" een heel goede suggestie. Het kan - en het is meestal - vrij negatief ("Cet enfant n'en fait qu'à sa tête" zegt een zuchtende ouder of leerkracht over een weinig gehoorzaam kind), maar in een andere context kan het eventueel wat meer neutraal of licht positief zijn, zoals eerder aangegeven voor "eigenzinnig". 

Bovendien is het idee ook "zijn eigen weg volgen, naar niemand luisteren" eerder dan "koppig". De twee gaan meestal samen, maar het is toch niet helemaal hetzelfde.

Maar formeel kan een adjectief niet altijd door zo'n een uitdrukking als "n'en faire qu'à sa tête" niet altijd vertaald worden. Bij "Zijn eigenzinnige en soms hermetische is sterk beïnvloed door..." gaat het bv niet.


----------



## jacquesvd

Chimel said:


> Zeer interessant, bedankt allemaal!
> 
> Mijn zin luidt:
> "Het eigenzinnige karakter van de Luikenaars blijkt de vrucht van een bewogen geschiedenis."
> 
> Ik wil uiteraard een diplomatisch probleem met de Luikenaars vermijden...   Bovendien is de typische reputatie van de Luikenaars (zoals ook van de Antwerpenaars, van Marseille en van vele "grootsteden die geen hoofdsteden zijn") dat ze een sterk karakter hebben, zich niet laten doen enz. maar dan eerder in een positieve zin. Spontaan zou ik zelfs van "caractère rebelle" spreken, maar dit is waarschijnlijk iets te ver van "eigenzinnig". Misschien is non-conformistisch (of "résolu") inderdaad de beste oplossing.
> 
> Iemand die eigenzinnig is, is eigenlijk iemand die hoofdzakelijk zo niet uitsluitend op zijn eigen oordeel vertrouwt en zich weinig gelegen laat aan wat door anderen gedacht of gezegd wordt. Daar komt nagenoeg altijd een flinke dosis stijfhoofdigheid bij, maar het is toch net iets anders dan gewoon 'koppig'. De Duitse auteur Enzensberger heeft een boek geschreven dat 'Hammerstein und der Eigensinn' en in het Frans vertaald is als 'Hammerstein et l'intransigeance'


----------



## Chimel

In sommige contexten kan _intransigeant _inderdaad ook een goede vertaling zijn. Ik denk aan volgend voorbeeld, dat ik onlangs ben tegengekomen:

"Zijn eigenzinnige en soms hermetische œuvre is sterk beïnvloed door..."

Je kunt spreken "un artiste intransigeant", "une œuvre intransigeante" over een kunstenaar die zijn eigen weg/inspiratie volgt, los van de smaken van het algemeen publiek. Misschien nog beter: "une œuvre sans concessions/sans compromis". Maar in mijn voorbeeld over de Luikenaars vind ik toch "forte tête" een betere vertaling.

We hebben hier duidelijk te maken met een woord dat verschillende nuances in zich heeft. Bij de vertaling kun je niets anders doen dan de ene of de andere nuance wat meer beklemtonen, naargelang de context, ten koste van de andere betekenissen.

Bedankt alleszins voor deze suggestie!


----------



## ThomasK

Ik wil alleen nog toevoegen dat dit een heel interessante discussie is, en dat ik mij afvraag of het hier gaat over diverse nuances, of om een medaille met twee kanten/ zijden, zoals wij in Vlaanderen zeggen: het is zowel positief als negatief, al naargelang de hoek van waaruit u kijkt. De essentie is echter, denk ik: de eigen mening (voorkeur, zin, ...), en die is op zich noch pos. noch neg. Zou dat niet kunnen?


----------

